# 25hp Merc - won't shift into reverse - need help



## rw29914 (Jan 14, 2011)

anyone ever experience this problem before? This is 2006 tiller model. Shifts from neutral to forward very smoothly but "stuck" when it comes to shifting from neutral to reverse.
Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like a linkage slipped out of adjustment.
The OEM manual has a step by step that explains how to readjust it.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Had the LU off lately ?

If so it was assembled wrong ...


What Brett said ...


----------



## rw29914 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the diagnosis....I did have the LU off a couple of months ago replacing the water pump but after reassembly it worked fine but obviously I must have done something wrong..Thanks again!


----------



## mmjamp (Jul 3, 2011)

Look on the Side of the engine and try to shift it manually by hand, if it goes into gear it's in the linkage, cable, or tiller handle. If it still won't go into gear then it's in the lower unit.


----------

